# Prisoner: A Story of Hopelessness



## Nutt007

I felt the need to conjure up a story, so here ya go.


------------------------------
*Part 1*
I probably looked lifeless to those giants. Sitting in that one spot where I wouldn't cover myself in waste. The spot where the ammonia stung the least. I was here too long. I have already understood the symbols on the giant's packages. I was going mad. I would constantly flare and nip at my own tail, and I have lost my hope of getting rescued. I already heard that they were getting a new shipment, and that mean I went farther behind the shelves, taking away my hope for good. They did not know it, but all those hours laying was because I was staring at something wonderful, It was a wonderful craft of those giants, they called it a Fuuvil Edgg, or something like that. I called it heaven. Every night, I dream of jumping through those waterfalls, resting on the shiny black rocks, and dancing around that swirly plant. It was the only thing giving me hope, that some day, I would be drowning in love. I the other Bettas ignore me, I will have a short chat with them, but I would often stay at my perch.
One day, I awoke to a startle. I was shaking everywhere, I even saw my breakfast slosh out of my containment cup. When the bubbles had settled, what I saw was a very exited looking female giant. She looked no older than 5, but I didn't mind. I knew I was getting a new home. I saw the other giant, the mother, walking to get her girl. I surge of elatedness flew across me when I saw we were headed directly towards the Fuvial Edeg. I was so close that I could read it properly, the F-L-U-V-A-L E-D-G-E. Then we turned, and I sank back to the bottom of my cup. I heard the girl say; "O MOMMIE MOMMIE CAN WE PUT HER WITH SHINY IN THE FISH TANK?!" "Yes honey, we will put him in the Aqua Block." She responded. What in Davy Jones locker was an Acua Bok? Who is this Shinny? And why does she think I am a girl?


----------



## TaylorW

Oh no, not an AquaBlock!! Get him the Fluval Edge, THE FLUVAL EDGE! D:


----------



## Nutt007

TaylorW said:


> Oh no, not an AquaBlock!! Get him the Fluval Edge, THE FLUVAL EDGE! D:


Dont worry, I am fond of happy endings.


----------



## Yvette

Oh, gosh. I hope part two reveals why the kid thinks he's a girl.


----------



## baylee767

when ya ganna write more?


----------



## Nutt007

Sorry about the lack of updates, It is kind of hard to write astory with a galaxy tab while on the road for six hours. -.-


----------



## betta fish crazy

Nutt007 said:


> I heard the girl say; "O MOMMIE MOMMIE CAN WE PUT HER WITH SHINY IN THE FISH TANK?!" "Yes honey, we will put him in the Aqua Block." She responded. What in Davy Jones locker was an Acua Bok? Who is this Shinny? And why does she think I am a girl?


To the girl's mother: Aquablock is not a tank. It is a death trap. :roll:


----------



## Nutt007

*Part 2:*
I dosed in my cup after we left the place, until I got really cold. I awoke with a start. The water around me was lowering, and my vision blurred as I was tempoarlly in the air. I couldn't see a thing, my senses were dull, and I couldn't breathe. When I felt the water again, the first thing I noticed is that it was awfully cold. I quickly swam behind a small, sharp plant. I saw some odd things in there. Bright red rocks? Pokey plants? This wasn't a Fluval Edge at all! I couldn't find a filter anywhere, and the water was freezing! As I looked around I saw a meager bubblenest and a blue Betta guarding it. Another Betta, nice. ANOTHER BETTA!? He flared his gills and charged towards me. I quickly backed behind the plant. "Excuse me sir, but where am I?" I asked. "Get out!" "Are you Shiny?" "Don't call me that! My name is Kyle!" I was relived that he told me his name, as it gave me a chance to talk with him. "I'm Zack, or that is what my parents called me." "Do you know where I am, Shin- I mean Kyle?" "Welcome to the tiny glass jail that is MINE." "Please don't get angry at me, some giant placed me here." "You mean HER?!" Just then, the young giant from the petstore came in. "OOOoooOOOooo!!! YOU ARE SO PRETTY! You are pink and red! I'M GONNA CALL YOU PRICESS! YOU CAN GO PLAY WITH SHINY! SHE IS ALREADY BEST FRIENDS WITH YOU. OOOOoOoOoooOo!!!!" Something is wrong with giants, because Kyle and I were deffinetly not female. I heard Kyle chuckle. Welcome to prison Zack! Good luck gettin' out!" I looked around, there were glass bowls and Aquablocks everywhere. Some seemed to have dead fish in them. Kyle was wrong, this wasn't prison, this was hell...


* I am pretty sure it doesn't count as offensive if I use it to describe a place.


----------



## TaylorW

D: D: D:

Omg, you actually managed to make this story quite horrifying!!!


----------



## Nutt007

TaylorW said:


> D: D: D:
> 
> Omg, you actually managed to make this story quite horrifying!!!


Thanks, I have become fond of writing in a dark way. :twisted:


----------



## betta fish crazy

Wow, really suspenseful!


----------



## baylee767

Aww poor "Princess" (lol) At least the other Betta understood....


----------



## Nutt007

*Part 3:*

I have been here for a week, already my fins were looking worse than Kyle's. The ammonia stung worse than my cup, and it was deathly cold. We were almost never fed, but when we were, the tank was covered with a thick brown fog and the smell of rotting food. My stomach was sore, and Kyle would just lay under his tiny nest, dreaming of a better life. When the mother giant saw his nest, she would quickly destroy it, thinking it was parasite eggs or something. My gills burned everytime I breathed. One day, the mother giant had a friend over. Kyle told me not to bother, but I was dying for attention. The first thing the giant, Alice, noticed, was the dead bettas sitting around the entire kitchen. I highly doubt the young giant who got us even cares about us. She looked towards us, I then did what Kyle told me not to do, I opened my frayed fins wide and I started talking to the giant. She didn't seem to understand me. "Margret, are these fish ok?" The lady said. "Oh of course they... uh.. are." Then,the little giant, how I hated her, came in the room. "Miss Alice, LOOK LOOK, its my new FISHIES! SHINY AND PRINCESS, THEY AWR THE BEST FRIENDS!!!" I was mad. I took a nip into Kyle's frayed fins. "Ow! What was that for?" "Just follow along." I said. We both started nipping eachother at our fins, they were going to rot anyways. "LOOK THERE KISSING!!" "No, these are Siamese Fighting Fish! You put them in the same tank!? They are going to kill eachother!" The lady named Alice was horrified, it was working, we were going to be saved! I saw her pick up our tank, or prison cell, and she took Kyle out and put him into a spare bowl. She then moved him near me. Then, I was taken out, and I was put into a bowl with clean, warm water. I smelled chlorine, but I didn't care, I had a giant who loved me and Kyle. Sadly, she left, and things didn't much get better. I saw the mother giant take Kyle away, she said something about replacement. "Mommie, where did Shiny go?" "To the pet store, he was ugly!" I was infuriated; ugly, UGLY?! His deep blue colors were amazing, and intimidating, and they were calling him UGLY?! I hid under my plastic plant and sulked sadly. I fell asleep and had dreams of a Fluval Edge...


----------



## baylee767

Aw )= more please! I love Betta stories...


----------



## TaylorW

Wow, these people are crazy... a whole kitchen full of dead bettas? O_0

And what wrong with this child in the story?? "MOOMMIE, LOOK AT PWINCESS AND SHINEEE THEY ARE BST FWEINDS!!!"

ROFL :rofl:


----------



## Nutt007

I agree, I over exaggerated. It just proves to show how naive and stupid people can be. I have a little drop of creative juice left, so here's a treat!

*Part 3.5*
_I wriggled my tail, I was going to do it, I was going to jump and land right into the middle of my bubblenest. Everyone was watching, my parents, my siblings, and the females from the shelf above me. I gazed into the crowd of fish, and I saw Kyle, cheering me on. I willed all my might, stretched all my fins and soared through the surface_ _and into the air_. _I landed perfectly, a neat Betta shape where I landed_. _I heard buzzing everywhere, then I heard the excited screams of a girl. What? _I quickly shook myself awake and I saw a brilliant red Betta in Kyle's bowl. I quickly spoke up. "Your stay here, will not be an enjoyable one."


----------



## TaylorW

I love your "exaggerations" though! They are so funny!  And the scary thing is I bet there are people like this out there somewhere o_o

Oh no! Another new betta has been added to the aquablock of doom!!


----------



## baylee767

Yay treats! *Nibbles* Yum! This is a great story!


----------



## Nutt007

TaylorW said:


> I love your "exaggerations" though! They are so funny!  And the scary thing is I bet there are people like this out there somewhere o_o
> 
> Oh no! Another new betta has been added to the aquablock of doom!!


If you read more carefully, Zack, has a separate bowl and I think the Aquablock is sitting, gathering dust before another Betta is sentenced to life in it. ;-)


----------



## TaylorW

Nutt007 said:


> If you read more carefully, Zack, has a separate bowl and I think the Aquablock is sitting, gathering dust before another Betta is sentenced to life in it. ;-)


Shew! That's great to know! I thought another fish had been shoved in there!


----------



## Nutt007

TaylorW said:


> Shew! That's great to know! I thought another fish had been shoved in there!


I am pretty sure that they got taught a lesson when Zack (Princess) "fought" with Kyle (Shiny) :-D


----------



## lilyrazen

This is awesome! I'm so inspired! All I I used to do was write stories and now I think I might write one again... About bettas  

The sad thing is the counter I see them on is the counter in MY kitchen, so everytime I look over there I feel sad  but good story!


----------



## Nutt007

lilyrazen said:


> This is awesome! I'm so inspired! All I I used to do was write stories and now I think I might write one again... About bettas
> 
> The sad thing is the counter I see them on is the counter in MY kitchen, so everytime I look over there I feel sad  but good story!


I see them on my mom's kitchen counter, except the walls are a dull gray instead of red. :|


----------



## TaylorW

I picture them in some really eccentric nut-job houses  Like one of those houses where they have a whole room for their doll collections, another room for clown figurines, a room for ceramic chickens... The kitchen is just the betta torture collection room XD


----------



## lilyrazen

Nice, Taylor  
What's even weirder for me is there actually IS a betta in the kitchen.
Flower... in a critter keeper 
My grama is so mean D': 
XD


----------



## TaylorW

Nothing's wrong with a betta in the kitchen! 

But I think 20 or so bettas in a kitchen would be a bit odd... all those eyes staring at you while you eat!


----------



## lilyrazen

I mean my grama doesn't clean the "tank" and she feeds it waaaaay too much flake food and then gets on MY case about fish?
Whatevas


----------



## TaylorW

Ugh, I'm sorry about that :/ 

But Grandmas are like that sometimes. My grandma over-medicates her bird cause she's paranoid and bakes her dog a chicken breast for dinner every evening! Then complains to me about how her bird quit singing and that her dog won't eat dry dog food XD


----------



## lilyrazen

Nice!
I just hope we move soon so I can get a sorority and a few more boys... 13 more, maximum... 12 if you count Flower, aha :3
I'm so weird n.n


----------



## Nutt007

*Part 4*

"Whu ar yu?!" The strange red Betta in the bowl across from me said. "Um... My name is Zack." "Wuh? Im Brock." Brock had a weird way of saying things, It made me wonder if he was rasied by a minnow. I heard the front door open. Then, the girl, ignoring me ran straight to Brock's bowl. "Wuu she big." "O WOW YOU ARE MUCH PRETTIER THAN SHINY!" The mother walked in. "Yes darling, it was an early Christmas present from your cousin and your uncle. "WHICH UNCLE?!" "Your Uncle Leo." "OOOoooOOOoOOoOo!!! HE HAS FISHIES!" "What do you want to name it sweetheart?" "I'M GONNA NAME HIM SWEETIE PIE!!!" Brock screamed in disgust. "Hey! Be lucky you weren't named Princess!" "You know ,my darling, these guys look hungry." I moaned. Brock looked like he was about to jump out of his bowl. She took out the flakes, unscrewed the lid, and the sky was blotted out. I painfully ate some flakes and I lied on the bottom of my bowl. The girl left and I saw the mother pick up a device and she pressed it against her ear, this came after a terrible ringing. "Uuuugh, Uncle Leo." I could tell that she didn't like this Leo person. Even though she had the device, a phone, pressed against her ear I heard the entire conversation. "Hello Leo!" "Ahh! My sister, Margret! How is yur new fishie?" "He is great Leo, better than that blue monster from the pet store!" "Aye, ju keepin' him properly? 2 gallons, six pellets, water change every we-" "SHUT UP! He is fine in his bowl, bettas like dirty water and my sweet daughter feeds him every month! Your advice is nothing like the pet store's and that means it is a steaming rotten pile of cow-" "Mommie?" "Yes dearie?" "Why are you mad?" "Uncle Leo wants to hurt your fish!" She screamed and ran away. Tomorrow was said to be a festive day for the giants, but I wasn't feeling the spirit...


----------------------------------------------------

I am pretty sure that you guys want to see what the fishies look like! 

*Zack:*









*Kyle:*









*Brock:*


----------



## bloo97

Yay! So awesome!

:nicefish:


----------



## Nutt007

Wow. The Fluval Edge doesn't have waterfalls. :lol: 

This is a fiction story, so the Fluval Edge can be a different one from real life. ;-)


----------



## Nutt007

*Part 5:* Back in the cup. (Kyle's P.O.V.)
I was back in the petstore, no doubt. The only proof of me being previously kept was my destroyed fins. There were giants everywhere. Some had blue markings on them, this means that they were workers. The worker giants gave out plenty of torture advice. I saw a very beautiful tank with black rocks and a swirly bamboo plant. They were tempting to rest on. It reminded me of that "Fluval Edge" Zack talked about. I saw a pink Betta swimming in it. It looked like Zack! I called over and swam forward, no response, and lots of pain in my nose. "Ahrg!" I cried in pain. "Yo, lil' wimpy!" a large blue Betta called out. I flared back. "Ooohh you a lil' sensitive guy." He laughed. I felt humiliated. But his laughing soon came to a stop and complete silence fell over the shelf. I heard whispered. "He's coming!" A female voice next to me said. I turned and I was awestruck, for I had never seen such beauty, she had a smooth pink body with red, crown-like fins. "H--H-Hi." I blurted out. "Shh! He is coming, coming to save us." "Who is coming?" "Him!" She pointed to a young male giant and another, older male giant. "Which one." "Both are saviors, but ours is HIM!" She pointed to the younger one. As they came closer I heard a conversation between them. The younger one started speaking. "Dad, why do you look upset?" "Eh, it is your Aunt Margret, she doesn't bother to listen to me when it comes to fish care. She has 20 or so fish bowls with Bettas in them and they are either dead or dying." The younger one gasped. "I hope that red half moon I sent her is ok." "I doubt it, that crazy daughter of hers take care of him. I wish she would teach her some manners..." Margret? That was a familiar name. They knew about Zack? I had to get to them. I spread open my frayed fins and did a little dance when the younger one came to look at me, he looked around 15. "Oh my. This guy looks sick! I guess breeding can wait." The older one made a suggestion. "I do happen to have an old 5 gallon tank to get another betta." "Really?!" "Yeah, go get another one." He then picke me and the female next to me up and put me in the cart. "I have been chosen! I have been chosen!" The female called out. I looked at her, the happy look of her. I was going to be saved! "Where are you from? I was separated from my siblings when I was 3 months old, I've been her ever since." The female said. "Me? I escaped from a little girl, she kept me with another male!" "It must have been horrible!" "Not really the only reason I survived was because of that male, Zack." "I thought losing my siblings was bad, but now I know that there is worse. By the way, I am Maia." "I am Zack, and I am gonna guess that you left 6 sisters." "Yes." "Fitting name, sad you are not with them." We soon stopped and we were picked up and put on a black strip. We started moving and a lady put a red light above us, followed by a loud beep. The lady spoke. "You can keep a male and a female together, I have two at home, I keep them in my fish bowl! They love to chase each other, it is funny!" "You can buy them over there!" The teenager giant spoke up. "I advise to take those two apart and get proper tanks, they will kill eachother!" He then handed out a piece of paper and gave it to the lady. We were put back into the cart, and we rolled off into the light of outside...
--------------------

I have names for the chapters! (WARNING, MAY CHANGE) 

*Part 1: Possible Hope
Part 2: Disappointing Deathroom
Part 3: Kyle
Part 3.5: Unachievable Dreams
Part 4: Brock & Angry Mom
Part 5: Back in the Cup
Part 6: Escape Plan
Part 7: True Love
Part 8: Visitors
Part 9: Rescue
Part 10: Black Rocks and Waterfalls*


----------



## Nutt007

^ I just realized I made a typo, when he says "I'm Zack..." It should be "I'm Kyle."


----------



## baylee767

What happens to Zack? Lol he is my favorite character.


----------



## Nutt007

Zack is still there, painfully living in a tiny bowl, the next chapter will be his point of view.


----------



## fishman12

*high pitched scream* 
It's great. So exciting. Two stories about to intertwine together...


----------



## Nutt007

fishman12 said:


> *high pitched scream*
> It's great. So exciting. Two stories about to intertwine together...


Yep.

Kyle left, went to Zack's pet-store, and now he is leaving to the evil girl's relatives.


----------



## Luimeril

aaww! touching story, and it shows how stupid some pet store workers can be. >.> i'm SO glad most of the ones from the pet store i go to know their stuff. ;A;


----------



## PeiMai

After reading that I went and changed my guys water, again.


----------



## Luimeril

what's sad is, that's about how the people at Petco and Petsmarts act. :/ they give out so much false information, it's horrible! contacting the manager will do little, as will contacting their head guys. :< it's so sad...


----------



## fishman12

More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BettaFishRule

More more more!!!


----------



## bettabug

MORE!!!! you could be famouse for your story!! this story is publishable!!


----------



## bettamaniac

why would someone think that its ok to feed a betta only once every month and just because you trust someone more and think their advice on something is better doesnt mean that their right like how the evil girls mother thought that leo's advice was just plain wrong because it was different than the petstores advice


----------



## Nutt007

Sorry about the story guys! I might have Part 6 out this weekend! Homework has not been nice to me this semester!


----------



## fishman12

I know exactly what you mean. I was assigned two projects on the first day that I got back from break.


----------



## TheKingsFish

TaylorW said:


> I love your "exaggerations" though! They are so funny!  And the scary thing is I bet there are people like this out there somewhere o_o
> 
> Oh no! Another new betta has been added to the aquablock of doom!!


The scary thing is we more or less just saw this at the Pet Smart in Kelowna with a mother and small child who had no clue and didn't listen when we tried to point out that bettas are aggressive. *shudder* My thoughts go out to those poor fish.


----------



## Nutt007

TheKingsFish said:


> The scary thing is we more or less just saw this at the Pet Smart in Kelowna with a mother and small child who had no clue and didn't listen when we tried to point out that bettas are aggressive. *shudder* My thoughts go out to those poor fish.


:O It's real! D:>


----------



## Nutt007

*Part 5.5:* *Maniacs*

Screams of pain and confusion echoed through the night. Brock swam in circles, as it was the only direction he could go. The spiny plastic plant tore at his large fins, ripping and tearing, causing Brock more confusing shame. He swam in circles. He went around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around. My head was spinning. He just wouldn't stop! "Brock." I called out. He wasn't stopping. "Brock!" I called again. "Whaaaat!!" he sobbed, pounding his head against his bowl. "Nothing" I giggled. We were going to die anyways! I laughed, and started going in circles. I laughed maniacally I went around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Oh my goodness! You have a wonderful talent! This story is brilliant and ever so sad! A few edits here and there, a little more clarifying, and bam! BRILLIANT!
More, more, more, more, more! Pleeeeeease??


----------



## TheKingsFish

This story sort of makes me think of the Holocaust in some ways. Margaret's kitchen is kin to Auschwitz (Fischwitz?) and the pet shop is analogous to transit camps, from which you are either liberated, sent somewhere much worse, or worked until they found some excuse to do away with you.

If you can somehow get your hands on a copy of "Theresienstadt" by Vera Schiff, I recommend you read it, because the similarities between the pet shops and the things we have done to our own kind over the ages are startling.


----------



## Nutt007

TheKingsFish said:


> This story sort of makes me think of the Holocaust in some ways. Margaret's kitchen is kin to Auschwitz (Fischwitz?) and the pet shop is analogous to transit camps, from which you are either liberated, sent somewhere much worse, or worked until they found some excuse to do away with you.
> 
> If you can somehow get your hands on a copy of "Theresienstadt" by Vera Schiff, I recommend you read it, because the similarities between the pet shops and the things we have done to our own kind over the ages are startling.


:shock: This is a VERY odd coincidence... Betta Holocaust? :/


----------



## bettamaniac

I agree a petstore can be like a concentration camp. Many die there and some go to other places to die in a bowl. However some get bought by people like us and live the rest of their lives happily just like thekingsfish said.


----------



## TheKingsFish

More? It definitely makes me wonder what my fish must be thinking.


----------



## TheKingsFish

More? I'll keep writing if you do...


----------



## baylee767

Agree... more more more more more more more?


----------



## misamiania

more! haha just found this and I am fully addicted now ^^


----------



## TheKingsFish

You hear that yet Nutt007?


----------



## fishman12

More!!!!!!


----------



## Neil D

More!!! Please


----------



## Nutt007

Part six is coming today! :-D


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!  Can't wait for it.


----------



## Neil D

Yes! Part 6!


----------



## bettamaniac

where is part six?


----------



## Neil D

U lied! Prt 6! Waaaaaah! I want it.


----------



## YoshesMom

come on part 6 were all wondering what happens!!


----------



## Nutt007

Im sorry. I got really tied up with homework. 
Ill get it posted today for sure.


----------



## Neil D

Hurry please. The anxiety is eating me...


----------



## Nutt007

*Part 6:* Escape Plan

I shook my head. _What was I doing? Was I giving up hope? I will get a Fluval Edge!_ "Brock!" I yelled. "Whee!" "Brock!!" "Huh? wha? eh?" "We need to get out of here!" I winced, my fins tore on that plant again. The toxic ammonia burned my lungs. Brock was worse, mold spread across his bowl, floated in the water, and I knew it burned more. "Brock, we got to do something to scare these humans, can you jump?" He stared intently, and he flared to acknowledge. _He could jump, good_. "Alright, when that, that, HUMAN, comes around to 'feed' us today, we give her a scare." "eh, I gets eet." We both laughed. She would be scared, really freaked out. "EEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeEEE FEEESSHHIEZ!!!!!!!" I froze, she was here already! "HI FEESHIEZ! ITS TIME TO EAT!" "Okay Brock, it time, jump!" I splashed through the water, the air was cold, everything was blur. I felt my fins clip over the edge of the bowl. _It worked!_ I saw the blurry figure of Brock. _He did it!_ The girl screamed in horror. The kitchen counter felt cold, I realized my labyrinth was the only thing keeping me alive. It saw the mother walk into view, she got the a net and scooped Brock back in. I slithered away. The girl was shrieking, my goal was _survive, get out of this house._ The net came crashing down on me. My heart was racing, my skin beginning to dry, my tormented gills burning, and everything went black.
When I awoke, I was on a shelf, and there was the Fluval Edge, right in front of me.


----------



## Neil D

MORE! We're like insatiable children! MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE!!! Please


----------



## Nutt007

Neil D said:


> MORE! We're like insatiable children! MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MOREMORE MORE MORE MORE!!! Please


----------



## Neil D

yeah...i would post fast...


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Who0t! Go Zach! Go Brock! Fight the evil woman!


----------



## Neil D

I imagine the evil woman as a seemingly innocent lady who is 45-50 yrs old who just wants to pacify her "darling girl" by buying poor innocent fish that don't stand a chance! Or do they...


----------



## Nutt007

Neil D said:


> I imagine the evil woman as a seemingly innocent lady who is 45-50 yrs old who just wants to pacify her "darling girl" by buying poor innocent fish that don't stand a chance! Or do they...


Bingo. She's like those people who buy their children bunnies to shut them up. Oh how I loathe those types of kids (and parents.)


----------



## TheKingsFish

Gah! I know. What ever happened to parents who raised their children with the understanding that you can't get everything you want in life? I don't have kids (and the children I see these days keep me from wanting them), but when I see parents just cave I want to smack them because they are raising their children to be spoiled little brats who won't get anywhere on their own.


----------



## Nutt007

TheKingsFish said:


> Gah! I know. What ever happened to parents who raised their children with the understanding that you can't get everything you want in life? I don't have kids (and the children I see these days keep me from wanting them), but when I see parents just cave I want to smack them because they are raising their children to be spoiled little brats who won't get anywhere on their own.


I agree, is it that hard to teach manners? I once saw an 8 or so year old call her mom a b**** because she couldn't buy anymore arcade tokens at movie theater because they were leaving once. *sigh*

In other news, I have tomorrow off! I will make some time for the story. Not guaranteeing it.

Also, when I finish, I will revise this story like CRAZY! Did you know you are only seen the rough draft?

Finally, I have a new idea for a story! I might post a little snippet of the beginning, I'm so excited to jot it down! Don't worry I will finish Prisoner! ;-)


----------



## TheKingsFish

Jeesh! What strong language. My parents would have taken me up to the bathroom and washed my mouth out with soap if I EVER spoke to them (or anyone else) like that. But then again, I belong to the generation where they started telling parents that "time-out" was an appropriate form of punishment. I have only met two people that this has ever worked for.

Good luck with your other writing endeavors. I'm glad to see that Zack finally gets his Fluval Edge.


----------



## Guppie luver

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH More and thekingfsh, I found a new storey to bug the author about. Come on more moe more more more more more more more!


----------



## Neil D

More more
More more more more
I've typed more so much it doesn't look like a word anymore....


----------



## Twilight Storm

nice story  don't give up on writing you are really good at it 

and yeah I can't wait to see the next part!


----------



## Neil D

Where is the story. Betta fish army, assemble! Go to Nutt's house and force him to finish the story!!!!!


----------



## Guppie luver

Finish!


----------



## Neil D

Finish....please....no forget manners. FINISH NOW!!!!!!!!!!or else... ;-)


----------



## Guppie luver

Please more please


----------



## Neil D

where is this guy?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!? he like disapeared off the face of the world!!!!!!!


----------



## YoshesMom

he could be having bad family issues Be polite... wouldnt you feel yucky for demanding in such a way and have him come back only to realize his been away to a funeral or some sort! I want more to but am wise enough to be patient


----------



## Neil D

If he did have a family issue we have no way to know. We are assuming Nutt is not writing due to other non hurtful matters. More please.


----------



## TheKingsFish

Nutt is probably under an immense pile of homework. This has been an issue before when it has come to him making time to write. Give him a break.


----------



## Neil D

Ugh. I hate homework. Unless we have to read. That's not too bad.


----------



## Nutt007

Don't worry, I didn't die! I have this massive creators block on me right now. I have all this raw imagination and excitment, and then bam! I'm crushed by this large, black, heavy, stone, block. I don't know what to write! Wait, wait. I have an idea! I promise you guys will have a story! Off I go, brainstorming moment!


----------



## TheKingsFish

lol. Take your time.


----------



## Neil D

When under a heavy block, use a crane.

Lol. Writers block sucks.


----------



## Twilight Storm

I hate to resurrect this again but... *scuff* school will be getting out soon I think. Maybe more story when you get more ideas? *hopeful look* I am not pressuring you though, just letting you know we haven't forgotten your story.
:mrgreen:

Best wishes


----------



## Neil D

A month of writers block?!?!? Omg it must be bad! Poor Nutt:-( but yes, we are look ing forward to the rest of ur story


----------



## TheKingsFish

How are you doing Nutt?


----------



## Neil D

Yeah! It's been 3 months. I need To reread the story now....


----------



## diablo13

Hey! Guys, don't ressurect threads, it's annoying, but I do agree, where's nutt?


----------



## Neil D

Actually we know we resurrected the thread. We have Been waiting for months now. Where is nutt? I hope he's ok...


----------



## Guppie luver

Did he drop off the face of the planet (agian)? More Please


----------



## fishman12

Pm him, ask him to come back... Pm messages go into the email...


----------



## Neil D

I left a message on his visitor page.


----------



## fishman12

That won't go to his email Pm


----------



## Neil D

We should all do that. Maybe I'll write my own.... Hmm....


----------



## Neil D

I'm continuing Nutts noble work: 

Next chapter: (ignore the *)


Story

I sighed. I was back in this place.
** *I heard a shout behind me,"Yo! Red dude! Stop swimming in circles!" His shout made me realize I WAS swimming in circles. I hadn't realized because my tail was a stub. I stopped and flared at the fish behind me. I stopped mid-flare. He was a huge blue king betta.*

** "What are you starin' at?" He was fully flared, and twice my size.*

** "Um...er...noth-" he cut me off.

** "What happened to your tail boy?"*

** "Tail biting," I said looking down.
**
** "A crowntail like you tail biting? That's pathetic! Where were you before you got to this hell hole?"

** " Um...I was at...-" he cut me off again.
*
** "Cat got your tongue? Out with it!"

** "I was at a worse hell hole than this!" I shouted at him. He was driving me insane. " If you were there you wouldnt even have that nub of a tail you have now!"

He smiled. "What's your name, son?" He was much more mellow now.

I sighed,"Zach. Do you have bipolar disorder or something?"

"No," he said snickering.*

"He does that to everyone." said a shy, female voice.

*On my right was the most beautiful crowntail female I've ever seen. If I wasn't so red to begin with I would be now. She smiled, instantly causing my heart to flutter.

"Wha-what do you mean?" I stuttered, trying to regain my composure.*

She smiled again and rolled her eyes, " I mean he likes to scare the new fish. Teach 'em who's boss."

"Yeah well I still don't know who it is..." I murmured. I let my tail, or what's left of it, drag on the bottom as I slowly swam around my cup. *I was once again staring at the Fluval Edge right across from me. I noticed a sticker under it. It said 120.00. Something small and cylindrical was on the shelf under it, it was a bowl, like what the girl used to use to eat something called "cereals", except clear. I saw a picture of a betta like me on it. The sticker under that said 9.99. *Shock came over me. I realized the Fluval was 120 dollars. A Human method of trading paper for objects. The bowl was 9 dollars. More people were going to buy the bowl.*

Because I *was lost in my*cognizance, I didn't notice a small human run up and press her face against my cup. She was the same size as the other little girl, but seemed very gentle. She picked my cup very gently and looked at me. She shook her head in disgust. A larger lady came up behind her and said, "he looks ugly, do you want him?"*

She said," No of course not. I just can't believe someone would hurt him." Her eyes lit up when she saw another betta on the shelf. She put me down and picked up a orange veiltail and turned her back to the betta shelf. She bent down and picked up a 9 dollar bowl. The girl turned to her mom and said,"okay, let's go!"*


----------



## fishman12

Sorry I thought I replied. It's good! What's with all the ****** though?


----------



## Neil D

I don't know, it must've happened when I copied it from my iPads notes app to the forum? I typed it on my the 'Notes' app.


----------



## fishman12

Ahhh... Hmmmm...


----------



## LittleBettas

Very good story, jumps around a lot, I bet the story would go faster, and be easier, if every member had a chance to write a part (each person gets assigned to take a turn every week or something)


----------



## Neil D

Humph. Lol yeah it does jump. I haven't written in a while...


----------

